# tailgate speader pea gravel?



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey does anyone know of a tailgate spreader that will spread pea gravel. I don't see very many around here. Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snowaway;642955 said:


> Hey does anyone know of a tailgate spreader that will spread pea gravel. I don't see very many around here. Thanks


i have a Curtis that is the same as a SnowEx 575 (i think) and i spread limestone chips so I dont see why it wouldnt spread pea gravel

but why do you want to spread pea gravel?


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

cretebaby;642957 said:


> i have a Curtis that is the same as a SnowEx 575 (i think) and i spread limestone chips so I dont see why it wouldnt spread pea gravel
> 
> but why do you want to spread pea gravel?


Pea gravel is all anyone uses here. To tell you the truth I don't have any idea why, I have never had anything to do with sanding before. I got a call from a med center wanting a quote for plow/sand I think it could be juicy. Walk behind speader work? Not a real big lot.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

We have spread limestone chips (same as pea gravel) on one of our gravel lots that got icy, but on a paved lot I would think that wouldn't be a good idea. They may slip on the gravel instead of the ice??


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok still no luck, I got the contract and am going to do it by hand untill I can find a speader that will work. I have talked to our local Boss dealer and he said that they have never sold a tailgate speader in this town due to the fact that it will void the warrenty the second you put pea gravel in it. the only local dealers we have are Boss and Blizard so everything has to be barged from Seattle. That makes for very slow parts, so the speader would have to be reliable.It would suck to get it here put some gravel in it and watch the parts fly! One more thing it would have to be able to spead ice melt as well. ANY help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Cretebaby if you catch this I checked out the SnowEX 575 I Didn't see anything about lime in the spects. but did on curtis, but all I found were for utility vehicals. Did you get the optional flow gate?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

If I were you I would look into a 2 stage tailgate unit. SnowEx makes a 1875 that will spread anything from salt to a salt/sand mix. It sure it will spread your pea gravel. Watch out for window's, I'm sure this spreader will effectively put the gravel through window's.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snowaway;653436 said:


> .
> 
> Cretebaby if you catch this I checked out the SnowEX 575 I Didn't see anything about lime in the spects. but did on curtis, but all I found were for utility vehicals. Did you get the optional flow gate?


i have the Curtis Fast Cast 2000 which is the same as SnowEx (pretty sure about the 575) it does NOT have a flow gate and spread clean limestone chip that we got at the ready mix plant

it did very well with the chips that would be very similisr to the pea gravel


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Check out AIRFLOW MSS. Stainless steel
Looks like a mini v box with rubber belt.
http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=E24F19E3-9F07-C14A-8604863D8DE58135


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Pea gravel? That's gotta be one of the wierdest things I've ever heard. Wouldn't that be like spreading marbels?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

But the spread pattern is *HUGE*!


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

keitha;653636 said:


> Check out AIRFLOW MSS. Stainless steel
> Looks like a mini v box with rubber belt.
> http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=E24F19E3-9F07-C14A-8604863D8DE58135


I realy like the look of the airflow, says it will spread anything. Have you ever used one? Do you know of any dealers? I sent them a message we'll see if they contact me on monday.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

airflow mss, can. not sure I would want to myself.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Bump....... :bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

DeVries;653654 said:


> Pea gravel? That's gotta be one of the wierdest things I've ever heard. Wouldn't that be like spreading marbels?


I saw that being used once when I was in Missouri, yes it was strange, but I heard the windshield replacement people loved it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

DeVries;653654 said:


> Pea gravel? That's gotta be one of the wierdest things I've ever heard. Wouldn't that be like spreading marbels?


Thats what i was thinking you would think it would increase slip and falls


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

*Mss*



Snowaway;653709 said:


> I realy like the look of the airflow, says it will spread anything. Have you ever used one? Do you know of any dealers? I sent them a message we'll see if they contact me on monday.


We had Two at the place I worked. Had them for about 10 years. worked well, but spread material quickly. Lots of refilling. We added an addition to the end gate so it won't spread salt so heavy. Only problem if you will is that about every two years we were replacing the electric motor. But considering the amount of material we ran thru them each year cost was reasonable/ ton. We built tube steel horse collars off the bumper to protect the spinner. Sorry no pics.
Might I ask why pea stone?
Keith


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

keitha;656230 said:


> We had Two at the place I worked. Had them for about 10 years. worked well, but spread material quickly. Lots of refilling. We added an addition to the end gate so it won't spread salt so heavy. Only problem if you will is that about every two years we were replacing the electric motor. But considering the amount of material we ran thru them each year cost was reasonable/ ton. We built tube steel horse collars off the bumper to protect the spinner. Sorry no pics.
> Might I ask why pea stone?
> Keith


I know they don't use salt here because of the rust issue. The city is the only one who uses sand or chemical deicer, dont know what chemical. All the local plow guys that I know of spead mostly pea gravel. Like I said before I am not sure why. But that is what is considered standard practice here. From personal ex. it is not bad to walk on until the spring thaw when its on bare pavment. Then you charge them to clean it up. We get a fair amount of ice pack in the parking lots though the winter, It lives there until spring. Is this differant elsewhere?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Look at the Western Proflow 2, as well. I have two of those, and that would work.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

another vote for the stainless steel Air Flow unit, its a tuff spreader, will do any maerial you want.


----------

